# Has tracks,must be a train ?



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

An elevator runs on rails too.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

That was a really neat video. Amazing scenic views.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

We have one locally but not that steep, it is only 75 degrees. and you do not have to travel to another country.

http://www.ridetheincline.com/

Dennis in Tennessee


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your video. What country is this from.Pete


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran the description through google translate..its German, google says:

Ride on the steepest funicular of Europe . A unique experience on this crazy mountain railway . Only suitable for vertigo people . At the steepest point the gradient is 106 % !
The web can be found in the Bernese Oberland towards Grimselpass .

then I googled: Bernese Oberland towards Grimselpass .

Its in Switzerland.

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd certainly be doing alot of something on the way up and down but Fahrt isn't the right word :-o


----------

